# Stocking advice?



## Tropical Tina (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi everyone. I am looking for advice on stocking my 48 gallon. Any opinions appreciated. 

Tank is cycling now. I would like to add, a few at a time, these fish:
-3 or 4 dwarf gourami
-5 red platy
-6 or so long fined danios
-1 or 2 upside down cats ?
-1 angelfish

My questions: 

Are these fish compatible? And will this be considered fully stocked? I wanted two angels but I'm scared I won't have room. Also any info. on the red platies would be appreciated. I don't know anything about them!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I would be weary about putting two or more Dwarf Gouramis together... I started with 4 in my 30 gallon, and they CONSTANTLY fought. Over time they all killed each other off, and now just one remains... and he's as peaceful as can be all by himself.


----------



## Tropical Tina (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the warning! What about the others? Do they sound ok?


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

Tropical Tina said:


> Hi everyone. I am looking for advice on stocking my 48 gallon. Any opinions appreciated.
> 
> Tank is cycling now. I would like to add, a few at a time, these fish:
> -3 or 4 dwarf gourami
> ...


Angelfish are sometimes considered semi-aggressive, but i have 7 koi angel's and they don't bother any other types of fish, but if they have eggs they may get aggressive if other fish mess with them. Stocking depends on filtration in my opinion. What do you have? I would strongly reccomend a UGF w/powerheads, if you need help on how to set them up i've done a few.


----------



## Tropical Tina (Mar 13, 2011)

I have two 45 gallon HOB filters. They are both aqueon I believe. I wouldn't mind upgrading filtration if needed though. I will need to save up a little first. Is this ok or do I need more?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Agreed on the gouramis, they'll just fight all the time. One is about as many as you want. You probably can have 2 angelfish, just watch them for aggression. The two filters you have should be adequeate but the more filtration the better.


----------



## Tropical Tina (Mar 13, 2011)

Oops that was supposed to be two 40 gallon HOB. Not 45. I will stick to one dwarf gourami then. What about the cats? Will they outgrow this tank?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Those catfish get about 3-4 inches. So they should be fine if you keep your numbers where they are. I read that platys can create a lot of waste because they tend to eat more than other fish, so keep an eye on your feeding to be sure you're not doing too much. It'll help keep your tank clean.


----------



## Tropical Tina (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you! You have been so helpful. Now I really want my cycle to hurry up!


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

Tropical Tina said:


> I have two 45 gallon HOB filters. They are both aqueon I believe. I wouldn't mind upgrading filtration if needed though. I will need to save up a little first. Is this ok or do I need more?


i think that's great for the fish your going to stock. that alone is probably enough, i just like UGF (undergravel filters's) because your whole gravel bed is essentially a biological filter and helps the nitrifying bacteria (good bacteria). Nice thing about having two is if one fails, no single point of failure. I think canister filters are the ultimate (especially if you don't want a lot of noise) but i've always found other stuff to spend $ on for my tanks. Also one thing to note is if you do more water changes you can get away with less filtration, but i wouldn't reccomend skimping on filtration, i'm a fan of over filtration. As long as your fish aren't having trouble swimming or being blown across the tank (yes i've seen it happen) you probably don't have too much.


----------



## Tropical Tina (Mar 13, 2011)

I do eventually want to use canister filters on both tanks but with two young kids at home I'm trying to save some money! Thank you for your advice. It has been very helpful. I will post pics of the tank soon.


----------



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

If you can spare the cash I'd recommend upgrading to the AquaClear filters. They are HOB variety and they "stack" like a canister. Perfect and cheaper version IMO. Run the sponge on the bottom and 2 bags of Biomax. No complaints with them.

As far as Angels I'd say 1 or 3 if they are the same sex. 2 when they get larger will fight back and forth (why I'm going with three). Same sex because if a breeding pair should appear they will protect their eggs till the death.

My 2 pennies.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I found both my canisters on craigslist.I got a rena filstar xp2 for 35 bux.and the marineland magnum 350 was free with some trading of things I didnt need any more.So keep in mind you can look for a used one,just clean it well,and be sure to ask the seller to let you see it working so you know it doesnt leak.


----------



## Tropical Tina (Mar 13, 2011)

I plan on switching to canister maybe next year or so. And thanks for the info. on angelfish. I will stick to one fish!


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

Tropical Tina said:


> I plan on switching to canister maybe next year or so. And thanks for the info. on angelfish. I will stick to one fish!


funny some say angelfish are aggressive, i think it depends on what you mean by aggressive, it's like saying a pitbull is aggressive, generally yes, stereotypically yes, but i have 7 koi angelfish in a 55 gallon along with 2 dwarf gourami's (stereotypically less aggressive than gourami's), and 3 clown loaches. The clownloaches although stereotyped and labeled as "peaceful" killed 7 of my harlequin rasboras a few weeks back, maybe not enough space as it was stocked heavy but still.... the angelfish never bothered the rasboras.


----------

